# Crazy New Years Party



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Christmas, New Years, everyone wants to congregate to my place to party. When I woke up the next morning the place was a complete mess. 












The EX YUCK







































































The EX again, YIKES


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

Rich now lets be nice. Who are the rest of the people in your pictures? Is your brother in any of them? And who cleans your house you or someone else because you've got a lot of stuff. Is that a picture of George Washington that I'm seeing hanging in what looks to be your hall? Thanks for the pictures, but if your going to add one's of your ex lets play nice.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Candy said:


> Rich now lets be nice. Who are the rest of the people in your pictures? Is your brother in any of them? And who cleans your house you or someone else because you've got a lot of stuff. Is that a picture of George Washington that I'm seeing hanging in what looks to be your hall? Thanks for the pictures, but if your going to add one's of your ex lets play nice.



Well letÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s see, first photo is Robert and Cathleen, both lawyer friends, second me with my face down and the evil one smiling lol.

Third one is the evil one, my friend Yen and my favorite lady Nancy. Nancy lives down the street, she is deaf, read lips and taught sign language for thirty years. She takes care of my Cat Lincoln and now the torts if I have to go out of town. Very sweet lady although she has taught me some naughty things to sign to people lol.

Fourth is Barhara & Brian my Persian friends. Handsome couple they are.

Fifth is my best friend Jim, Brian and another attorney friend of mine Jason.

Sixth is Martha, she works for me, she is wearing the pink sweater and my friend Jim has his arm around her, the guy by the fridge is Steve, YenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s husband.

And the rest. Keith, me Jim and Troy in the kitchen. 

The BFG and Dave. Dave is a private detective I work with, heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s the older gentleman.

We all had a good time. I had two shuttle vans reserved to drop people off, I never allow anyone to leave my house after drinking too much. That was the most expensive part of the party. But worth every penny.

Yep thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s George Washington. I have a lady that comes in once a week to do a little cleaning but not on New Years Day.

What happened was two people came over with these confetti sticks and passed them around just before midnight, at twelve they popped the sticks and filled the room with tiny pieces of confetti, it was everywhere. 

My brother? Nope heÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not in the photos. We both have our own friends. We spend some weekends together but itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s usually when itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s just the two of us.


----------



## terryo (May 29, 2009)

Well, it looks like your house is the place to be on any occasion. I wish I lived closer....lol


----------



## Candy (May 29, 2009)

O.K. now I can put names with the faces and your relationships with them. The older man looked familiar to me like I'd seen him before somewhere before. Anyway I thought that one of the guys looked a little like you and I thought it might have been your brother, but I was wrong. Anyway looks like you had a great time even with though you had a lot to clean up the next day.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 29, 2009)

Candy said:


> O.K. now I can put names with the faces and your relationships with them. The older man looked familiar to me like I'd seen him before somewhere before.


Dave was a police officer before he retired, now he's working as a private ivestigator, It's possible you have seen or heard of him before


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

Nice pics Rich, I hope your ex does not know this forum because I think she would not be happy to read what you wrote about her lol


----------



## desertsss (May 30, 2009)

Looked like a good party!!!


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 30, 2009)

Isa said:


> Nice pics Rich, I hope your ex does not know this forum because I think she would not be happy to read what you wrote about her lol



I'm not sure she can read, just kidding, she's a smart girl but wouldn't ever read the forum, she didn't want me on the forum. 

One thing about her she has her act together for someone so young, she lost her father three years ago and her mother two years ago, she's self sufficient, smart, owns her own place, however a little too close to me btw lol.

We still remain cordial to each other but thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s as far as it goes. :shy:


----------



## Isa (May 30, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics Rich, I hope your ex does not know this forum because I think she would not be happy to read what you wrote about her lol
> ...



Aww, it must have been very hard for her . I am Sorry to hear that.
Henry and Harry must be happy you guys broke up because I am sure they love this forum


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Isa said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics Rich, I hope your ex does not know this forum because I think she would not be happy to read what you wrote about her lol
> ...



I told you that I'm noisy. How young are we talking Rich? Are you robbing the cradle? I'm so sorry to hear about her parents. Hopefully she has brothers and sisters.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 30, 2009)

Candy said:


> I told you that I'm noisy. How young are we talking Rich? Are you robbing the cradle? I'm so sorry to hear about her parents. Hopefully she has brothers and sisters.



Michelle turned 32 this year, sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s a year younger then me. She has one sister that lives in Santa Barbara so they donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t see each other very often. 

There were a few other issues in the relationship for instance her best friend Wendy. WendyÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s father is Larry Wilcox from the TV show chips. Now Michelle never did drugs, so she has told me, her best friend Wendy has a cocaine problem and brought it into my home. I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t tolerate substance abuse or those who choose to. 

Wendy spent quite a bit of time with Michelle, Her actions at times told me she wasn't quite honest about the drug abuse.


----------



## Candy (May 30, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > I told you that I'm noisy. How young are we talking Rich? Are you robbing the cradle? I'm so sorry to hear about her parents. Hopefully she has brothers and sisters.
> ...



Well that's a very good reason to choose some other path Rich. You're right it doesn't make sense that she would want to be around someone who does that especially if she doesn't do it herself. Well off to better things.  Just had to mention that I read this thread to my husband and he fully understands "The Evil One".


----------



## Stazz (May 31, 2009)

Cool party !!! I'll be there at the next one ! LOL! Kidding  Looked like such fun


----------



## BlindRose18 (Aug 27, 2009)

Well, the party was made a struggle to known what the picture is, then I think it should be made of critics to know about it.


_________________
california sex crimes lawyer


----------

